# iBook G4 figé ac ronronnement DD...



## riton90 (10 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
Après avoir parcouru très largement le forum au sujet de Pb dibook qui se fige, il semblerait que ce qui me concerne ne soit pas le pb graphique dont tant de personne parle ici.
En effet mon pb est arrivé subitement, mon iBook sest figé et seule la souris accepte encore de se déplacer
Je force lextinction, et je redémarre, la licône mindiquant quil ne trouve pas le volume apparait et rien ne se passe, si ce nest un petite ronronnement régulier de mon DD du style « RRR » « RRR » toutes les secondes
Si jattends quil refroidisse ca remarche ss pb pendant 10 minutes pui de nouveaux meme probleme
Sauriez vous me dire de quoi il sagit ?
Je pense très fortement à un disque dur en train de mourir
Cest un iBook G4 933 davril 2004 sur lequel jai rajouté il y a un mois, une carte airport extreme
Merci a tous pour vos idées


----------



## MamaCass (10 Mai 2007)

Salut riton90 

A mon avis il s'agit d'un probl&#232;me de disque dur (fin de vie ?) comme tu le penses.
Avec ton ibook, tu as un CD qui s'appelle "Apple Hardware Test".
Mets le dans le mac, red&#233;marre avec la touche C enfonc&#233;e.
Lance le test mat&#233;riel 
et dis nous ce qu'il en ressort.


----------



## riton90 (10 Mai 2007)

Merci beucoup pour cette réponse si rapide!
je vais effectivement voir ca dès ce soir et vous tiens au courant, mais j'ai peur qu'il lache définitivement et alors est-ce possible de changer de DD ou bien vais-je devoir changer de machine?


----------



## Arlequin (10 Mai 2007)

riton90 a dit:


> Merci beucoup pour cette r&#233;ponse si rapide!
> je vais effectivement voir ca d&#232;s ce soir et vous tiens au courant, mais j'ai peur qu'il lache d&#233;finitivement et alors est-ce possible de changer de DD ou bien vais-je devoir changer de machine?


 
c'est tout &#224; fait possible de le faire toi m&#234;me (lien du d&#233;montage), ce que je te conseille d'ailleurs car le changement dans un centre agr&#233;&#233; risque de te co&#251;ter cher

d'ici l&#224; je te conseille &#233;galement d'acqu&#233;rir un disque dur externe, firewire, afin de faire au plus viter un backup de tes donn&#233;es ! 

&#224; +


----------



## riton90 (11 Mai 2007)

Merci à tous pour vos conseils!
J'ai donc réussi à tt sauvegarder hier, mais il a fallu sur la fin incliner le portable en arriere puis meme le mettre sur le champ gauche! mais ca a fonctionné (il ne marche d'ailleurs plus que dans cette position...)
sinon j'ai fait le "hardware test" et il en ressort un message d'erreur:
2STF/4/3 :ATA-100 ata - 6 - Master
savez vous ou trouvez la signification de ce message?


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Mai 2007)

riton90 a dit:


> savez vous ou trouvez la signification de ce message?



Google est ton ami! 
Et a priori c'est pô bon du tout...

A.

(Hum, j'espère que le lien va bien passer...)


----------



## Arlequin (11 Mai 2007)

riton90 a dit:


> Merci &#224; tous pour vos conseils!
> J'ai donc r&#233;ussi &#224; tt sauvegarder hier, mais il a fallu sur la fin incliner le portable en arriere puis meme le mettre sur le champ gauche! mais ca a fonctionn&#233; (il ne marche d'ailleurs plus que dans cette position...)
> sinon j'ai fait le "hardware test" et il en ressort un message d'erreur:
> 2STF/4/3 :ATA-100 ata - 6 - Master
> savez vous ou trouvez la signification de ce message?


 

en gros>>>>> DD est en phase terminale !


----------



## MamaCass (11 Mai 2007)

Rassure toi, si ce n'est que le disque, ce n'est pas tr&#232;s grave 

Juste emb&#234;tant... mais tu pourras peut &#234;tre en profiter pour prendre un disque dur plus gros et peut &#234;tre plus rapide (attention &#224; l'autonomie toutefois)

3 ans de vie est la dur&#233;e moyenne d'une disque dur, bien s&#251;r il y a toujours des exceptions


----------



## riton90 (11 Mai 2007)

merci à vous,
effectivement, je préfererai autant que ce soit uniquement un pb de DD avant d'en changer, histoire d'éviter de la changer et de m'apercevoir que ce n'est pas le bon pb!
D'autres part j'ai commencé à regarder comment le changer soit même et le lien que tu m'a donné Arlequin concerne un 12', est-ce différent pour un 14'?


----------



## MamaCass (11 Mai 2007)

Ici : http://www.powerbook-fr.com/ibook/demontage/ibook_g4_article19.html?page=1

Je crois qu'il s'agit d'un 14 pouces


----------



## Arlequin (11 Mai 2007)

riton90 a dit:


> merci à vous,
> effectivement, je préfererai autant que ce soit uniquement un pb de DD avant d'en changer, histoire d'éviter de la changer et de m'apercevoir que ce n'est pas le bon pb!
> D'autres part j'ai commencé à regarder comment le changer soit même et le lien que tu m'a donné Arlequin concerne un 12', est-ce différent pour un 14'?


 
si tu veux tester, branche un DD externe en firewire et boote sur ce dernier ! 

si tout va bien, c'est ton DD interne qui est mort........ (ou éventuellement la nappe ou son connecteur sur la carte mère mais j'en doutes....)

si les problèmes persistent...... faudra chercher ailleurs :rose: 

ne sachant pas le modèle exact de ton pb.... j'ai pris au hasard le 12'  

et je vois que Mama up:) a rectifié le tir ...... bonne bricole.....

à +


----------



## riton90 (11 Mai 2007)

bon je vais tester tt ca, par contre meme ton lien mamacass est je crois pour un 12', enfin peut être n'y a t'il pas tant de différence que ca... je vais chercher qd meme, un tuto spécifique aux 14' histoire de me rassurer!
a+


----------



## Arlequin (11 Mai 2007)

riton90 a dit:


> bon je vais tester tt ca, par contre meme ton lien mamacass est je crois pour un 12', enfin peut être n'y a t'il pas tant de différence que ca... je vais chercher qd meme, un tuto spécifique aux 14' histoire de me rassurer!
> a+


 
on va y arriver ...... là c'est tout bon


----------



## riton90 (11 Mai 2007)

Super merci à vous tous pour votre contribution...
il ne me reste plus qu'à choisir un bon disque...
a+


----------



## MamaCass (11 Mai 2007)

Voici des disque compatibles avec ton ibook :

http://www.macway.com/fr/path/1/stockage/4/disque-dur-interne.html

Une fois sur la page : selectionnes "Ibook G4" dans la liste d&#233;roulante... et fais ton choix

Je te conseille de ne pas d&#233;passer 5400tr/min : ton autonomie risque d'en prendre un coup


----------



## riton90 (11 Mai 2007)

Je vais regarder ca, merci beaucoup, ceci dit, je suis en permanence sur secteur, vu qu'après trois ans de bon et loyaux services,(430 cycles) ma batterie ne tiens pas plus de 30mn...


----------



## MamaCass (11 Mai 2007)

Et bien alors, tu peux prendre un 7200 tr/min, ta ibook va s'envoler


----------



## riton90 (4 Juin 2007)

ca y est grace &#224; votre aide j'ai chang&#233; mon disque dur pour un 5400 100giga et je dois avouer qu'il est quand meme plus bruyant que celui d'origine!
Maintenant que tout est ok, je cherche &#224; r&#233;cup&#233;rer mes donn&#233;es sur mon ancien disque que j'ai mis dans un boitier 2,5', mais a part le tac tac fatidique, je n'arrive rien &#224; faire et il ne monte pas sur le bureau... auriez vous une id&#233;e sur la marche &#224; suivre? j'ai tent&#233; le cong&#233;lo pendant une heure mais ca n'a pas march&#233;... il apparait seulement dans "utilitaire de disque"...


----------



## Arlequin (5 Juin 2007)

riton90 a dit:


> ... il apparait seulement dans "utilitaire de disque"...


 
et que dit l'utilitaire de disque ? 

tu ne sais pas le monter par là ? 

essaye de le "réparer" via l'utilitaire adhoc

sinon il existe qques softs type diskwarrior..... cherche un peu sur les forums, on en a déjà souvent parlé......

bon courage  

à+


----------



## riton90 (7 Juin 2007)

comme je disais il apparait dans l'utilitaire de disque par contre aucune action n'est disponible...


----------

